# extacy



## Beachbunny3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have experimented with extacy a few times...and it relaxes me so well it brings me back into my body and everything feels "real" again. I'm not saying to make this your drug of choice...I get a little anxious every time I do it..because there are obvious risks. I've only done it a handful of times. I'm wondering if I can get myself into that state of relaxation (not to that extreme) but enough to where I can be calmer and less anxious...that I would be able to bring myself back into my body again...anyone ever tried x before and felt the same way?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That should definatly not be treatment of choice. Please look into
relaxation and mindfulness tehniques or even medications, X is so not the way to go. I understand being desparate to change your symptoms bu that's really dangerous, even just a handful
of times


----------



## Beachbunny3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you done x before?? I don't do it because iam desperate...I have just used it for a good time/experimenting not knowing that it would make me feel "normal" again. I just wanted to find out if anyone has also felt this experience as I have because it may be a link to finding a better answer as to why DP happens to us and how to cure it.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

I


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

I have always thought of this, as a matter of fact i popped three 5mg/325mg norcos yesterday and i felt great I'm actually a little drunk right now, but if I'm going to have to live like this then yeah I'm going to get drunk and I've really want to try E.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

"...........


----------



## Beachbunny3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

After a few days...or even the next day I feel pretty shitty.but I think it depends on the E you try.... I get anxious and the not sleeping all night/dancing etc is what I think makes DP worse..because your body is trying to recover... if I remind myself not to over do things while I'm rolling...I can usually function ok the next day. I know E has been used in some psychology therapies that I saw on a documentary once. I wonder if someone could come up with a study to compare the brain of someone with DP and then someone with dP on E..what the differences would be?


----------



## Beachbunny3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

Another thought on this..lol...I'm thinking if people can start getting together and report different experiences in a support group type setting...maybe we can start coming up with some answers? No one else seems to be doing anything about it..because this problem isn't as noticed because it isn't talked about like depression..etc...


----------



## Beachbunny3000 (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are going to try it..try it with someone who knows what they are doing..and knows exactly what your taking...there will always be risks especially if it isnt done in the right way...i always get a little nervous right before i do it.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

.........


----------



## prplhed (Nov 2, 2011)

Depends on what kind of X you take. I had a Molly and I felt like my DP was cured for a couple hours, and then it gradually left me after a bit and I didn't even feel like shit the next day. But I've also had an X pill with an assload of meth in it, combined with getting contact high from my buddy smoking weed. I had to fight every nerve in my body that was telling me to run and scream at everyone in that house that someone was going to die. Don't know how I was able to drive home, but I made it back safe only to roll around in my bed until 7 in the morning wanting to die. Choose wisely, please!


----------



## lamexicanaaa (May 12, 2012)

Beachbunny3000 said:


> Have you done x before?? I don't do it because iam desperate...I have just used it for a good time/experimenting not knowing that it would make me feel "normal" again. I just wanted to find out if anyone has also felt this experience as I have because it may be a link to finding a better answer as to why DP happens to us and how to cure it.


I just took mdma/ molly and i felt my own skin. I truly believe there is something that reverted my dp/dr. I felt real again. I wish there was a proffesional that would monitor my intake.


----------



## lamexicanaaa (May 12, 2012)

Beachbunny3000 said:


> After a few days...or even the next day I feel pretty shitty.but I think it depends on the E you try.... I get anxious and the not sleeping all night/dancing etc is what I think makes DP worse..because your body is trying to recover... if I remind myself not to over do things while I'm rolling...I can usually function ok the next day. I know E has been used in some psychology therapies that I saw on a documentary once. I wonder if someone could come up with a study to compare the brain of someone with DP and then someone with dP on E..what the differences would be?


I wish the exact same thing MDMA helped me. I wish they could test my brain neurotransmitters while normal and while under the effects of mdma. I truly feel there lies my answer.


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

Quote: "DP is such a rare condition"; Actually,i've read that DP is not a rare condition at all: third most common mental problem . Depression is nr. 1. As so many people are depressed,i should think there must be also loads of people with DP.


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

As for MDMA, it seems to be clear that MDMA does help, if only temporarily. I never tried it myself; i've used all sorts of things during a year,7 years ago, and i think that might have had its influences; i never used anything since.
But regarding MDMA,it seems to stand out in big bold letters in this topic, that it is the serotonine in the E that does it, like an antidote against DP.
So. It doesn't seem a good idea to take MDMA every day. It wóuld seem a good idea to bring natural serotonine levels up. 
I know from before i got DP that it is possible to feel so good that normal life can be better than being on any drug. I suppose that is serotonine galore then.
The question is: what would bring those serotonine levels up?
I can't speak for other people. But for my own , i would say: -get rid of all the assholes in your life
-get rid of your problems on existential level
-start living in a healthy way (no cigs,no caffein)
.....and pff, point two already is such a predicament that i shut my mouth here for the situation has grown above my head...
but perhaps for other people it is easier to think of ways to get their natural serotonine levels up.
Oh, let's not forget to mention agression! Again maybe this differs per person, but i must say that i suddenly felt better on the few occasions that i could physically utter my agression where it belonged!
I think i might have a point here. For how many of us, a reason for having DP would be, suppressing our natural agression? How much 'kundalini'(=lifeforce) would be suppressed by that?

Hope to have made a useful contribution,
S.P.


----------

